# How to prepare a goat for show?



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

So I'm am showing a meat goat for my club and the show is saturday. I know nothing about showing meat goats! How do I shave them? What do I need to do? No one in my club knows! Can someone give me a play by play of what I need to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good video that may help.





Other info if you want to read up on it. 
Here are some suggestions on what needs to be.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/when-to-start-working-with-a-show-goat.105011/

MArket doe clipping:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-to-shave-a-boer-doe-for-fair.187555/

Doe clip
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/boer-breeder-clip.189596/

On does
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/show-clip-for-boer-does.188800/

Things needed
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/show-supply-list.154173/

Clippers
http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/buying-new-clippers.187854/

Show circuit forum area if you want to look up things .
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/show-circuit.205/page-7


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pam covered everything  I just want to say I think it's great you are showing  I suggest as far as being in the ring, look up videos on youtube and watch how kids show. Some states allow/encourage bracing, while others don't, so you really need to find out. In our state market goats are the big deal, and they want bracing.


----------

